# Schwinn Whizzer for Sell. Not mine



## Superman1984 (Nov 27, 2020)

Seen this today in Taylorsville, NC at an antique shop


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 27, 2020)

for sell?


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 27, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> for sell?



Yep $4,000. Guy said it belonged to a friend who had 3-5 others. I have no contact info for the store but I am sure an antique search for google & that location could net the info. I would have got more info for you all but I was coming back from TN with my dad


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 29, 2020)

yikes....that ones a shiny cobbled mess at over twice what it should be selling for...
RLH


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 29, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> yikes....that ones a shiny cobbled mess at over twice what it should be selling for...
> RLH



Tell me everything. I can't afford it but I figured it had been "restored" kinda poorly


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2020)

Pretty sad indeed...


----------



## wes holliday (Dec 5, 2020)

Why not tell us what is wrong with the Whizzer ?


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 5, 2020)

wes holliday said:


> Why not tell us what is wrong with the Whizzer ?



It's not mine. Just seen it passing through Taylorsville, NC from TN back to SC


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 7, 2020)

Come on Bob and Shawn, tell us uninitiated dopes what's wrong with it.


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2020)

First thing straight bar always a bad choice for a whizzer kit, just not enough room and something always rubs, that's why Schwinn only made the WZ frames in DX & cantilever. As for the price, It would be a bit high even for a more og bike.


----------

